# Ac wont run while charging



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

my wife likes to sit in the car when we are at Superchargers. I noticed something if she wants to go back to the car instead of waiting at a Starbucks. When she goes back to the car even though I unlock the car and I have the ac mode turned on for some reason while it's supercharging it shuts off the ac unless is close by with proximity or hand her my backup key is there a reason it does this? a couple of times too where she forgot my key if she opened the passenger door it turned on but not if she left it closed. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I suspect that when she closes the door, the car assumes that everyone has left. I'd suggest turning on the A/C after she closes the door.

Of course some would ask why your wife doesn't have her own key.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

so she goes out of the car say gets my kid or dogs...
she has a key I don't get why she doesnt take it I think that's the bigger issue...glad she isnt on here lol
but well go to the store together she goes back I turn it on once she closes the door the ac stops... so you are saying have her close the door then function the in-car ac? ill try that next road trip...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think it’s because she’s not stepping on the brake pedal and then closing the door is the equivalent of leaving the car.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ahh so moral of the story take my key?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

moral of the story, have her be the driver


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@MelindaV last trip she drove one leg then she just reclined and slept


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Why don't you just add her phone as a key?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

She leaves it in her bag already have. I'll just make her carry it. Lol seems like the only option


----------

